# Imac G4 800 w/ OS9.2 and OutLook _ HELP!!!



## rickd1010 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm fairly new to this forum, but not to Mac.  I have run across a problem that I just can't seem to resolve and am hoping that someone here might be able to help.  My OutLook Express has stopped working and everytime I try to restart the prog i get an "Error 4362."  Since I can't find this listed anywhere, it's pretty hard to know what i need to do here.  My last aternative is to trash the prog, the prefs, and reinstall.  I will lose alot of data that way, so if anyone has a beter solution please let me know. Thnx


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 17, 2006)

This is probably your error message meaning. I don't have a solution yet.. but there were some listed in this article:


> Error 4362 in Entourage X
> 
> The action could not be completed. An unknown error (4362) occurred.
> 
> ...



Here's a solution from another forum



> > All of a sudden I am getting this error when I start up Entourage and
> > none of the toolbar buttons work anymore. Luckily the drop down menus
> > and keyboard shortcuts still work. Any ideas how to fix this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gig' (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi rickd

which version of outlook are you using ? You should try rebuilidng the database,  I found this info that might help :

http://outlookerrors.webhop.net/

Take it easy


----------



## rickd1010 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Gig and all who have replied!!!   It Worked!!!!!!  I followed your instructions and it's running perfectly again.  This version 5 of OutLook is actually on my wife's G4 Imac and I have been stumped for a couple of weeks with this.  I know that she will be a very happy camper now.  Thnx again to you and everyone that has helped.
Rick


----------



## Gig' (Mar 21, 2006)

Pleased to hear you sorted it out

Take Care

-Peace-


----------

